# I'm looking for Giovanni Maria Trabaci madrigals & only find keyboards music why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

He sutch a keyboard player sutch an organist & his harpsicords sound's like this :angel:

His music beautiful like non other, i have Trabaci 2 book's of keyboard music 7 cds, and i have became a die hard fan of Trabaci, so were can i find his madrigals, what cd please???

:tiphat: bene bene

Naxos thank you very mutch for these interresting cds, im mind blowen, this is top notch..i kid you not.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> He sutch a keyboard player sutch an organist & his harpsicords sound's like this :angel:
> 
> His music beautiful like non other, i have Trabaci 2 book's of keyboard music 7 cds, and i have became a die hard fan of Trabaci, so were can i find his madrigals, what cd please???
> 
> ...


Are you sure that any of his madrigals have survived? I bet they've all been lost.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I love Trabaci, but I've never seen a recording of his vocal music. There are quite a lot of surviving pieces, actually. Two books of madrigals, four Passion settings and several dozen motets and other sacred works. No idea at all why this isn't recorded more frequently. Probably because Trabaci, for all his brilliance, is still underrecognized.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

A quick question about Trabaci performance.

I just listened to Vartolo playing the partita sopra Fidele, it's in Bk 1 and I'm not as familiar with Bk 1 as I am with Bk 2. He pauses between each variation.

Why do you think he does this?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i dont know good question Mandryka


----------

